# Welches GPS Handgerät mit einfacher Handhabung



## hyse (10. November 2013)

Hallo,

Da in Euren Berichten häufig gute Fangplätze in GPS Koordinaten angegeben sind, möchte ich mir gerne ein kleines GPS Gerät zulegen. 

Es muß einfach zu bedienen sein, ich sollten die gewünschten Koordinaten eingeben können und auch eigene gute Fangplätze mit dem Gerät zum Wiederauffinden markieren können.

Ist es dafür notwendig ein Gerät mit Karten zu haben, oder genügen auch einfache Geräte wie das Garmin GPS 72 H. 

Für Informationen und Tipps wäre ich Euch dankbar, da es hier in der Umgebung keine Möglichkeit gibt, sich die Geräte im Geschäft zeigen zu lassen.


----------



## 63°Nord (10. November 2013)

*AW: Welches GPS Handgerät mit einfacher Handhabung*

Genau zu diesem Zweck habe ich mir das Garmin etrax 10 zugelegt.Die gibt es schon für unter 100,- Euro. Wenn man sich mit dem Menü angefreundet hat, ist es sehr gut. Eine Basiskarte ist zwar drauf, die ist aber eher störend.
Wenn man seine Punkte erst einmal eingetragen hat oder gefundene gute Stellen markiert hat, findet man sie zu 100% auch wieder.
Das funktioniert auf dem 1-Hektar-Angelteich genauso wie auf Ost- und Nordsee


----------



## Karmin (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welches GPS Handgerät mit einfacher Handhabung*

Die GPS-Koordinaten lassen sich auch in der Carpigate-APP eingeben. Damit kannst du dich auch von deinem Smartphone navigieren lassen. Hab die iOS Version und damit funktioniert es einwandfrei.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welches GPS Handgerät mit einfacher Handhabung*



Karmin schrieb:


> Die GPS-Koordinaten lassen sich auch in der Carpigate-APP eingeben. Damit kannst du dich auch von deinem Smartphone navigieren lassen. Hab die iOS Version und damit funktioniert es einwandfrei.



Mittlerweile sollte er wohl das passende gefunden haben, drei Jahre denke ich sollten gereicht haben!


----------

